# Serving one-third of the Internet with FreeBSD



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 26, 2014)

Netflix and FreeBSD: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FL5U4wr86L4


----------



## kpedersen (Jul 26, 2014)

Heh, pretty cool.

I know that Netflix is causing quite a stir with the net neutrality stuff but personally I think it is a great way for people to learn that being overly reliant on the Internet for things such as services, DRM and social communication is not a perfect solution.


----------

